# Need to ID plant.



## Avigil (Jul 14, 2017)

If you can please help to ID this plant. It's sold at Walmart but can't seem to find it online. Thank you.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

The bloom stalk with buds and baby plants is typical of some species of sword plant, _Echinodorus_. If you go to the Plant Finder and choose _Echinodours_ from the drop down menu, you will see a list of many different sword plants. Click on any of them to see more information. Here is a link to the list: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php

Sword plants can be difficult to identify because many of them look very similar when young. But almost all are good beginner plants. And when the plantlets on the bloom stalk are a little bigger, you can take them off and plant them in the substrate.

Sorry the forum was confusing, I've deleted your accidental duplicate threads.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

This Echinodorus reminds me of E. cordifolius 'Tropica Marble Queen'.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> This Echinodorus reminds me of E. cordifolius 'Tropica Marble Queen'.


I agree.


----------

